# an update



## future hopes

hello ladies im the lady that had a liver transplant only last year on 23rd feb 2011, so im on anti rejection meds im also on meds for seizures and bipoler type 2. i was told at 6 weeks that my pregnancy is considered very very high risk. hopefully some of u remember me from my first post on here:thumbup:

anyway u all asked for me to keep u all posted so thought id start a new thread and keep it going:thumbup:

so im now almost 22 weeks pregnant and very happy, ive had a few scans and baby is doing great:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i have my glucose intolerence test on the 6th nov and a week later on the 14th nov i have my first growth scan and get to c the high risk consultant again and ill also get the results from the gtt.

i have to have steroid jabs at 27 28 weeks to mature babas lungs as im at a higher risk of giving birth prem.

my meds can make the baby a lower birthweight than normol so ill b having growth scans every 3 weeks from 26 weeks.
ill also b being closely monitered for pre eclampsia as my meds make my blood preshure high so im at a greater risk of developing pre eclampsia.

i was told that the baby may have adnormalities but my scans have proved that baby has none and is developing normol and im so relieved and thankfull to god whome ive been i been doing alot of preying to:thumbup:

anyway thats about it for now still feel i cant really relax yet as i was told i wud b lucky if i make it to 27 weeks so im still worried as im only coming up to 22 weeks and have a while to go yet. im really preying baby stays put untill at least 35 weeks ive made alot of good friends in the christian thread they have all been so very supportive, wud just like to say to any of u if u want preying for pls ask, sending u all love and :hugs:

sorry about the long post hope it all makes sence:flower:


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats to you on getting this far!! Prayers are with you that you continue your pregnancy without incident.  xxx


----------



## future hopes

awwwww thank u hunny:hugs:

im so sorry for ure loss ive had 3 m/c at 11 6 and 5 weeks so i totaly know how it feels, i really hope u become pregnant again very soon plz never give up hope hunny sending u :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I am so happy to hear you are doing well. I will say a prayer for you that you make it to at least 35 weeks :) xx


----------



## future hopes

Awwww thank u so very much hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Sending nothing but love and support!


----------



## frstndonly

I creeped your first post, and was very happy to see this one. I'm happy you and your LO are doing well. I'll pray for your situation and that your LO stays in as long as possible(I was born at 30 wks and turned out pretty well........mostly :rofl:). :hugs:


----------



## nov_mum

best of luck : ) It sounds very positive so far xx


----------



## chattyB

I'm so happy that your pregnancy is going well so far! I will be praying that you both remain well and healthy and that baby stays inside for a good while longer yet! Looking forward to updates :D


----------



## future hopes

thank u so much for all ure lovely messeges and support ladies ure all so very lovely i will keep u all posted really wanna keep this thread going so i can keep u all posted, i just love coming on here and chatting to all u lovely wonderfull ladies really dont know wat id do with out u all. sending u all love and cuddles:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello everyone got my gestational diabeties test tommorow hope ure all well:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

good luck tomorrow XX


----------



## future hopes

thank u sweetheart im looking forward to the drink u have to drink ive heard its lovely, errrrrr NOT lol:haha::winkwink:


----------



## bazzb

ewww I have heard it is NASTY as well, you think with all of this technology they could get us good tasting medicine lol!


----------



## future hopes

yep u wud think gosh i hope i dont throw it back up lol:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

LOL! i hope not

I had a test completed in the fall of 2010, (i was having constant heart burn) I had to drink this while Chalkey stuff, it alsmot puked it up so many times.. hope yours is not that bad!


----------



## future hopes

nasty hun i been suffering acid reflux with this pregnancy and all the only stuff u can have is this nasty chalky stuff yuck. ill have to tell u wat the drink tastes like afterwards ivr heard its mega sweet and gloopy:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

ohhh i bet its that nasty organge stuff! 
GL hun, it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## future hopes

yeah i been told its orange oh no its gonna b nasty lol:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

If it is the orange stuff ive had it before.. like 6 years ago after my blood work i almsot fainted and thats what they gave me. It wasnt the worst stuff I had ever drank but its a little gross.


----------



## future hopes

i dont know if u have this in the states but does it taste like fiber gell.
fiber gell is stuff we have here that u have to drink and it helps with constipation, its propper nasty, its orange taste and really bitty and thick and gloopy and just horrible lol:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

Im actually in Canada, but I have never heard of it, sounds nasty though lol

where are you from? Im guessing UK?


----------



## future hopes

ahhhhhhh canada it looks so lovely there ive always wanted to go to the states and canada im from boring UK i live in the south west of england. XX:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

And ive always wanted to come to england! boring ol Canada here lol


----------



## future hopes

it always rains here hun and theres nothing to do and everything is to expensive and we have a ass hole of a priminister lol:haha:

i had the test done hun early yesterday it wasnt as bad as i thought but i got a sore arm today were she kept wriggling the needle because she had trouble getting blood out of my left arm. i told her that arm plays up but she still bloody shoved the needle in there, anyway after much wriggling and poking she managed to get the blood but i now have a lovely bruise there:thumbup:

the drink wasnt to bad i kinda liked it but i am starnge lol:haha:

anyway havent heard anything from them and they said if it comes up positive for diabeties there b in touch that evening or today, but not heard a thing and one of my freinds who did have diabeties in all her pregnancies told me earlier id of heard by now. sooooooo it looks like im in the clear:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

was gonna go midwife today but feel a bit rubbish so im gonna go c her tommorow now:thumbup:

gonna chill out this afternoon and watch crap on tv lol:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

glad the test went well!! thanks for updating :)

As for me.. my chart says im 12 dpo so just hoping this cycle is over soon!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww good luck hunny ure hav to stay in touch:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

definately will! XX


----------



## future hopes

:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

btw love love your profile pic you look so cute!


----------



## future hopes

awwwww thank u hunny that was me taken at 22 weeks i took a photo on tuesday wen i hit 25 weeks here it is


so i had a midwife appointment yesterday and i got the all clear on the gest diabeties test:thumbup:
however she measured my tummy and im measuring 24 weeks and im almost 26 also she said baby dont feel very big and my tummy is still very soft so she told me im carrying alot of water, i have my growth scan on wednesday so im sure that will b able to tell me more:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

u can c a small part of my scar in the picture:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

i didnt even notice your scar! you look beautfil:).... good luck with your scan on wed XX

AFM BFN this morning on my FRER and still no AF. im about 13 dpo now and i am cramping a little..


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hun i rememeber all the ttc thing with our son we started trying and i got pregnant but it was a chemical pregnancy which was horrible because i have suffered chemicals in the past and also my first pregnancy ended in a MC at 11 weeks so i was devastated we tried again wen all the bleeding stoped and it took us 6 months i think i got to the stage where i thought it wudent happen but then it did, i was on that fertility friend its good on there, oh hunny i really hope u do get a BFP i got mine at 15dpo with this one but it was only very very faint it wudent even show up in a photo. i really really prey with all my heart u get ure bfp:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

aww thank you hun
Im a FF and i started charting since my MC.. we havent been trying long at all really so im sure it will happen again soon :)


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww babe im so sorry u have also suffered a loss:nope:
well im loving proof hunny that it can happen:thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

its ok and thank you... i lost the baby at 11 weeks 3 days but it was measuring at 6 week 4 days.. at 6 week 3 days i had a scan and all was fine and a HB of 120..

Now im just waitng for my first AF or BFP ... as long as one comes soon :)


----------



## future hopes

that was like me hun i had a bleed at 6 weeks and they scaned me and everything was fine, i was told to rest and i did and i had a few days off work as i was training to b a hairdresser at the time, then at just over 11 weeks i was at work and felt this whoosh down there, so i went to the bathroom and there was just so much blood it was like a pool of blood and it was all running down my legs, my boss sent me home and my mum called the dr who told me to rest with my feet up and if the bleeding didnt stop within 2 hours i had to go to hospital, well as u can guess the bleeding wud not stop and the pain was just awfull, i remember passing clots and things but i cudent work out wat was wat because the bleeding was just so heavy. so i went to hospital and they did a scan and thats wen i was told i had lost the baby, i had to have a D+C operation and had to stay in hospital for a few days it was just awfull.:nope:

i thought i had lost this baby at the start because i had all these pains and i thought i was about 7 weeks pregnant but wen they scaned me they didnt even show me the screen and said all they cud see was the gestational sack:nope: they said i had either lost the baby or i wasnt as far gone as i thought. i thought the worse, but had a scan a week later and thank goodness saw the baby and hb turned out i was only 5 wks wen i had the first scan, so thats why they cudnt c anything. i had got my dates comp wrong because i had a long cycle it made me less pregnant than i thought:dohh:


----------



## future hopes

the pain i was getting turned out to b a overian cyst but thats gone now:flower:


----------



## bazzb

oh wow how scary for you:(:(.. I am so glad you little bean is okayXX

i started to spot at 5 weeks and they scanned me at 6 week 3 days and allwas well. the spotting went on til about 8 or 9 weeks and the it stopped. I kept asking was it ok and they said yes. then during my 11 week scan i saw a black screen with just a tiny bloob it was awful..
I had to take a pill to enduce the mc as my body would not let it go... 2 weeks after I had a scan and thankfully i passed it all and no need for a D & C


----------



## future hopes

awwwwww sweetheart u poor thing awwwww i really want u to get pregnant again i know it will happen ure be writting to me on here saying u got a bfp i just know it:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

i hope so
thanks for the support XX


----------



## future hopes

ah ure welcome flower:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

hello ladies so i had my growth scan yesterday and baby is doin great she is measuring the amount of weeks i am at the moments and shes a little wriggle bum:haha: got to c her little face and she has these cute little chubby cheeks she just looks so adorable im so happy:happydance:

my health is not to good my iron is very very low and my consultant is concerene. ive been put on a weeks worth of high dose iron pill but if they make my constipation :blush: to bad or there is no improvment by next thursday i will have to b admited in for a transfusion:wacko:

my liver is doing good tho so thats brillient. :thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

YAY for a good scan!! so happy for you

Boo on the iron i hope you will be ok:hugs::hugs:

But that is FANTASTIC news that your liver is good! so overall you had some great news :thumbup:


----------



## future hopes

yes hunny it was all good apart from the iron, i been feeling so unwell and i really thought it was my liver so im happy it is iron phew:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

im sorry you feel blah... i hope the pills work X

i got AF yesterday finally :)


----------



## future hopes

thats good hunny thats really good now u can start a brand new cycle, its always better to have one normol period b4 u start trying and now ures has started u can start ttc yay:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

i c u have ure new chart up got my fingers toes and everything crossed for u hunny:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

aww thank you so much
I appreciate it so much!!!:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

ure very welcome hunny i sooo want this for u because u r so lovely and u really really deserve it so much:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thank you! you brought a tear to my eye... your kindness means so much.. not many people in my life know my story :)


----------



## future hopes

awwwww sweety:hugs: im so happy u confided in me and im so happy my words comfort u awww im really made up:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

how many kids do you have btw? Im thinking i read you have 1 .


----------



## future hopes

i have 3 hunny i have a daughter who is 9 and son who is 6 from my previous relationship and me and my fiancii have a 22 month old son this is our 2nd baby together. ive also had 3 losses as u know:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

oh wow
beautiful family :)


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hunny and u will also have a beutifull family i just know:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thanks i hope so
We want to have 2... but 1 would be a pure blessing


----------



## future hopes

u will have ure 2 hunny i just have such a good feeling about you:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

aww thank you! i hope you are right

Hope you and the babes are doing good today:hugs:


----------



## future hopes

not to bad today hunny watching a thing called children in need. its like a big charity thing thats on tv this time every yr in the UK and its all sorts of celebritys doing silly things to raise money for children in need, like for children with cancer, poor familys, children that r carers for there sick parents that sort of thing. its been goin on since the early 80s and i watch it every year. had me in tears tonight tho with my hormones lol:dohh::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

aww that sounds so nice:).. i guess it is later in the evening there, its 420 pm here

BTW LOVE your new profile pic


----------



## future hopes

yeah its late here now its 21:41pm getting tired lol but this is on till 2am im recording it tho so if i miss bits i can catch up tomorow:thumbup:


awww thank u hunny that was taken on wednesday night:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

have a great night!
im off of work finally :)
chat soon hun XXX


----------



## future hopes

have a nice afternoon and evening hunny speak soon:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Just checking in... hope all is well Xx


----------



## future hopes

hello hunny so sorry i not been on for about a week now just havent had the chance.:wacko:

yeah im ok hunny really starting to feel big now cant believe im almost 30 weeks pregnant, still really hoping they will get baby out early or baby will come early by herself, not just yet but in a few more wks time wen i know she will b ok:thumbup:

im not to well again got some virus thing which is giving me bad ear and throte wish it wud go away now lol.

how u doin:kiss::hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Sorry to hear you have a virus:( but i am so exicted you are almost 30 weeks in now:) wow time flys

As for me I had AF on Nov 15th it was super heavy and last about 5 days.. then since i've continued to have some light pink and brown spotting but still got a postive OPK on 30th.. I went to the dr concering the light spotting he said it is normal and my body is just re-ajusting.. So i think I am on CD 21 and about 6 dpo:)
and no spotting yesterday or today so I am excited.. it isnt exactly spotting its more like tanned discharge(sorry tmi)
Take care XxXx


----------



## future hopes

ah dont worry about the TMI babe im all ears.:thumbup:
ooooooh i really hope this month is ure month hunny that wud be brillient:happydance:


----------



## bazzb

it would be! But i am so happy to have a postive opk on CD 15.. that NEVER happened to me before my MC , ive always had 35-45 day cycles since getting off the pill


----------



## future hopes

those r long cycles hunny my cycle was 36 days so mine was quite long to, im so happy u got a positive OPK its exciting wen u get them:flower:

did u know OPKs can also pick up the pregnancy hormone? yes and im living proof of that cuz wen we were ttc i got a positive OPK on cycle day 17 then i got another one at 13dpo and i thought WTF, so i called my frend and she was like ooooooh u cud b pregnant go get a pregnancy test, soooooo i sent OH out to get a HPT and i did it and i got a BFP, that baby is now almost 2 years old so yeah OPKs can also tell u if u r pregnant how cool is that:thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

that is pretty cool! i used them in my last pregancy when I would have a worry :)

I got a negative opk the days following so i know Im not preggo yet but hopefully soon !


----------



## future hopes

yep im keeping it all crossed for u hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thank you lady :)


----------



## future hopes

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:annnnnnnd:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## bazzb

right back you!
keep in touch okay and let me know how the LO is doing from time to time


----------



## future hopes

ok hunny i just been crap at getting on here the last few weeks wat with getting ill and stuff pluss i got bipoler type 2 so tthat dont help. ill have to try and get on here more. it always cheers me up coming on here:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I understand hun Xx


----------



## future hopes

im still up and my OH just came down stairs saying r u coming up to bed tonight oooopsie lol :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Lol what time is it in the uk?


----------



## future hopes

its oo:49 so nearly 1am oh dear lol. :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Lol go to sleep
Nighty night


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun I remember you from when i first started out in first tri! I am so glad you are doing well :hugs: How is your Iron levels doing?

bazzb im so sorry for you loss hun and i am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get your sticky bean soon :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## future hopes

hello girls ive not been to good:nope:
was rushed into hospital early friday morning and admitted in for severe diarea and dehidration and babd tummy pains, i was put on a drip and they did want to do a iron infusion but there r risks because of my liver transplant:nope:

the risks r severe elergic reaction and also liver cud go into shock:nope:

anyway im out now and have been resting. i have birmingham today to c the liver consultants and my home hospital want birmingham hospital to make a plan for me today as in wat pain relief i can hav in labour and how far they want me to go ETC.

anyway im really strugeling now and feel ill most days so im really hoping that birmingham will say i can b induced early like around 36 37 weeks, i know that sounds stupid but i really feel my body is not coping now and there is just no way i can handle going any further than 37 weeks. so please keep ure fingers crossed for me today that birmingham will listen to me and write in my notes i can b induced or sectioned no later than 37 weeks.:thumbup:

it wud put my mind at rest if they do agree to this because ill no then i wont have very much longer to go and that also if im induced ill be safe in a hospital. im just so terified my lover will fail again esp because i feel so unwell now.:nope:

anyway keep ure fingers crossed for me:hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you hun :hugs::hugs:

so sorry to hear you are not doing too well. Hopefully Birmingham will take everything into consideration and give you the go ahead for induction. Would be much better to get baby out a little early and look after baby.. than for your liver to fail and have to rush to save you and baby. 

Sending you lots of luck and love huni :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## bazzb

take care of yourself hunny... I hope you get some good news today.. will keep you in my prayers *BIG HUGS* xoxox


----------



## future hopes

Awwwwwww thank u girls:hugs:

well birmingham said they cant make a decision on wen to induce me because they r liver specelists and not baby specelist, at that point i ending up in tears and told them i just cant keep goin and goin and they said on a liver point of view there fine with me goin full term which just made me cry more, soooo i told her how im really feeling and how i can barley walk because i have really bad SPD and how i been feeling so not well and she said she wud wright a letter to my pregnancy consultant and put that i can be induced wen the time is right but if anything liver related comes up then ill need baby out even earlier, but my liver functions at the moment r all coming up normol, which im very happy about but im still terrified of being forced to go full term and something bad happens to me.:nope:

i now have to wait till 9th jan to c my pregnancy consultant ill b 34+1 by then and it will b up to my consultant wat they decide to do. i reallly think they wont induce me early and this makes me feel very anxious scered and worried, so im just preying that wen i go my consultant says there induce me or section me at 37 weeks the very latest[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

bet the time is gonna drag like anything :nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs::hugs: Im sorry they couldnt give you a date hun! But hopefully with the letter they are sending then your consultant will induce you early :hugs:

And glad to hear the good news that your liver is doing great :) :hugs: xx


----------



## future hopes

awww i hope so to hun. i saw a physio today and i am now on crutches for severe SPD im falling apart lol :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

oh hunny.. hang in there! Xx... i wish you nothing but the best.. I am so glad your liver is still doing great 

xox


----------



## future hopes

awww thank u hun.:hugs:

only thing thats worrying me is my body gives no signs my liver is gonna fail with my son all my bloods came back normol and i didnt go yellow my body hides itself untill its to late and im very ill in hospital goin in and out of consieness thats wen my bloods come up with problems but its to late by then:nope:


----------



## future hopes

ive told my ob/gyn this:thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh gosh hun well i hope it doesn't come to that point! So sorry you'v ended up on crutches. pregnancy can really suck sometimes.. its a good job we get something real good at the end lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry you've been so poorly hun with the SPD! :hugs: But great news about your liver, you're doing really well! Hopefully you'll get everything sorted as to when you'll be induced. Fingers crossed for you hunni!

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## future hopes

Awwww thank u ladies:hugs:

i been on a mission the last few days like really wanting to get things done, ive cleaned the whole house from top to bottom and even got OH to go in the loft to get all jjs new born cloths out and ive sorted through it all and i was lucky enough to have a ton of neutral clothes sothere be good for my baby girl to wear. ive baged up all the blue boy stuff and will give it to my friend who is expecting a boy a week after my little girl is due. ive even washed all the stuff that i can use for her and its now drying. its like ive had a sudden burst of energy and just want everything done. im wondering if its nesting and mayb baby is planning to come early?? wud b great if she did but not just yet 36 weeks wud b nice as long as shes ok and healthy, wud save me worrying about being induced then:thumbup:

so anyway want to wish u all a very merry christmas:hugs::xmas9:


----------



## sethsmummy

Merry Christmas hun! I hope you have a good day xx


----------



## bazzb

Merry Christmas everyone
Hope you and your beans are doing well xo


----------



## bazzb

Just checking in
Hope all is well
Xo


----------



## future hopes

#9906
future hopes
Pregnant (Expecting)
BnB Addict


Join Date: Nov 2011
Location: i live in the south west of england
Posts: 2,639
Thanked others: 433
Thanked 870 times in 695 posts
Currently Feeling:

hello ladies im back:flower:


got so much to tell u all i really dont know where to start, so last thursday i was really ill and having contractions on and off all day, by the evening i was doubled over in agony and was crying because the pain was that bad, my OH rang the hospital and he was told i needed to go strait in to delivery. so we got in the car and drove to the hospital, by the time we got there i cudent even walk because i just felt so awfull and the pain was unbearible:cry:

i was put on a moniter and was having contractions every 10 mins they had to give me gas and pethadine to examen me and wen they did it turned out my cervix was still clossed BUT my bp hit the roof i was also peeing blood and had protiene in urine, i was told i had pre eclampsia and wud need a emergency c section the next morning i cried my eyes out because at that time i was only 32+2 and i really didnt want baby coming this early and bein in intensive care, i felt so guilty:nope:

anyway over night my sats improved the pains went away and my blood preshure went back to normol
turned out i had a very very bad kidney infection and it was causing problems with my liver. i had to stay in hospital for 6 days and everyday they said they were gonna give me a c section:wacko:

on wednesday they scaned the baby and she is doin well she is 4lb 6 but wen they measure my tummy im measuring 3 weeks behinde. i will have another scan at 36 weeks:thumbup:

i have to go hospital every other day now for monitering and bloods, ive got to go birmingham on mon to c liver consultant and then on wed i c my pregnancy consultant and i hav been told a plan will b made[-o&lt;

i have been told i will b induced early but just dont know wen yet will hopfully find out and get a date on wed:thumbup:

there is talks of 36 weeks and im really really hoping they do it then so keep ure fingers crossed for me ladies. im really done now and so fed up with feeling ill all the time. ive had the steroids to mature her lungs so im already to go
:dance:

hope all u lovely ladies r well ive missed u all so much:hugs::kiss:


----------



## bazzb

so sorry about your rough time... I am praying you make it safely to 36 weeks
Xx


----------



## future hopes

awwww thank u hunny, well i saw my consultant today and ive been booked in to b induced at 37+1 weeks which is on the 30th jan:thumbup:

she said i have to b prepered incase baby decides to come b4 that b typical now theve booked me in lol:wacko:

how r u doin?:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

im good thanks hun
Still no AF since Nov 15 though *sigh*

Jan 30th!! wow not much longer :)


----------



## future hopes

i know hun i was totaly shocked wen she got the diary out and said (how does 30th jan sound) i really had a feeling id be goin to 40 weeks like i did with the others im in total shock.:cloud9:

wow hun thats a long time to go with out a period have u been to c a dr? cud u b pregnant? i wud love it if u were, u so deserve it:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

i went to the doc... negative bloods and urine...:(

weird thing is i had a positive opk nov 30th but i guess i didnt ovulate... if no AF by next thursday I have to call and make another app


----------



## future hopes

thats strange i thought u only got positive OPKs i u did ovulate, awww hun i hope it all works out for u :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thanks.. i thought so too but then i read up that OPK only detects the surge and cant confirm O


----------



## future hopes

oh yeah i remeber that now. oh hun poor u i wish u didnt hav to go through this, im so desperet for u to become pregnant and i really still believe it will happen:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thank you! i think it will be better once this long cycle is over :)

I have started taking vitex (it is suppose to help regulate menstral cycles)


love your new avatar by the way :)


----------



## future hopes

aw well hopfully that helps hun. oh thank u that was taken on saturday i mite take one every weeks now to c if it changes.:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

that would be nice! i love seeing bump pics :)


----------



## future hopes

well i promise ill do it then just for u:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

aww thank you :)


----------



## future hopes

nite nite hunny off to bed now:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

good night Xox


----------



## future hopes

hello hunny hope ure ok. :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

All is ok
Bfn on a frer today and still no af

How r u? Xx


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hun im sorry, mite b a good idea if u book in to c ure doctor c wats goin on:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Yeah I went a few weeks ago
They told me to come back at the end of next week of no af so I will 

How r u doing?


----------



## future hopes

yaeh i wud hun. just to c wats happening:hugs:

im okish had hospital on friday and i now have protiene in my pee which can b a sign of pre eclampsia:wacko:
im back up there tommorow at 9:30am :wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Oh no
This little one is giving you trouble already 
I hope u will be ok
I missed you gone for a few days so I was worried


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny ure such a sweety


----------



## bazzb

I'm very glad you have made it this far though
I'm sure Lilly is very healthy already xx


----------



## future hopes

hi hun

i not been to good today i woke up feeling rough and had the headache from hell, also baby has been a little quiet so i called the hospital and they told me to come in to b checked out, so i did and they hav now booked me in to be induced next wednesday 23rd jan, i had a scan today and baby is healthy and alrweady weighs 5lb 14 oz so if i were to go to the end she wud b huge, so im glad im having her 4 wks early.

they also gave me a internal as i been having some terible pains and to my surprise im already 1 to 2 cm dilated and they said i may well go into labour b4 next wednesday:wacko:

how hav u been doin hunny:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Wow this kid is giving you so much trouble already lol..Im glad she is a healthy weight though... hopefully you hold out until next wed Xx Hope you are feeling better now though

Im okay holding onto this long cycle


----------



## future hopes

awwwww hunny i just wish something wud happen so u know wats goin on bless ya. im off to bed now but ill try and get on tommorow :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

good night
get some rest! XX


----------



## future hopes

tahnk u hunny sending u lots of :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

right back at you :)


----------



## BabyLove1111

Any news hun? Did you have the baby?


----------



## bazzb

Hope u are okay! Xo


----------



## bazzb

Just seeing your profile pic
She is stunningly beautiful, hope you are ok xo


----------



## future hopes

Thank u hunny. Sorry I not been on here much don't get alot time now. Yeah she's a month old now I wud of been my due date today. They induced me 4 weeks early because I developed pre eclampsia and I also had a liver condition that pregnant women can get so they had to get her out early.

How r u hun?:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

oh im okay... thanks for asking xo

waiting to see the specialist regarding my prolactin levels, there are slightly elevated which is prob why I am not ovulating or getting AF..


----------



## future hopes

Awww hun I really hope the specialist can help u that wud b awesome:thumbup:


----------



## bazzb

Yah me too! aparently my body thinks I am pregnant or breast feeding so it wont ovulate!

i have read many positive things with cycles returning to normal once you start meds to lower prolactin :)


----------



## future hopes

I have to hun there r many positive stories and ure b one of them I just know it. :hugs:


----------



## bazzb

thank you.. your so kind to me :) good knews is I was ovulating before the MC and i got pregant... have to stay positive xo


----------



## future hopes

That's it hun u got to stay positive I really do think ure b fine. How's the weather in canada? It's been cold here but it started to warm up but now it's cold again. I'm full of a caugh and bad chest at the moment:wacko:


----------



## bazzb

It's freezing here and lots of snow... about -15 C.. brrrr


----------



## future hopes

Wow that is freeeeeeeeezing. We had snow here wen I was having Lilly it was only about 10cm and nearly the whole of Britain came to a stand still. Even the schools shut it's so silly. Then wen it starts to get a bit warmer people hav there shorts on like it's summer wen it's still only about 10degrees lol. Makes me lol. I really feel the cold tho so my legs Dont come out unless it's 25degrees lol:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Lol same with me!! i love the heat... i was in mexico last month and it is +35 :) fantastic weather!


----------



## future hopes

Bet that was nice hun I really wanna visit America but it's just so expensive and my health insurance wud b sky high. It's always been my dream to visit or live somewhere in the US but I guess that will never happen now unless we ever won the lottery then I'd b there in a flash.:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

I always wanted to move to the US as well, but only to a place where it is warm :)

I also want to visit the UK someday


----------



## future hopes

the UK is boring hun lol. mind u london is kinda cool:thumbup:
yeah id love to go to new york and california:flower:
how u doin hun i thought id share some pics of my lilly. they were taken last night, just cant believe shes nearly 5 weeks old now:kiss:


----------



## bazzb

OMG she is simply beautiful!! 

look at those eyes!!!!!!


----------



## future hopes

thank u hunny i know i think she has my shape eyes but the rest of her is so her dad lol:hugs:

shes crying at the mo so gonna hav to go off line and sort her, but will pop on again later if i get a chance lol. sending u huggs and kisses:hugs::kiss:


----------



## bazzb

aww thanks lady! right back at you xoxo


----------



## future hopes

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wellsk

Congrats! She's gorgeous. You must be over the moon :)


----------



## future hopes

Awww thank u so much hun. Yes I'm really happy I nearly lost her so she Just means the world to me I feel very blessed:hugs:


----------



## bazzb

Hope you and baby Lilly are well xxx


----------



## future hopes

Yeah shes good hun. Got some sad news tho. My grandad lost his battle to cancer in the early hours totaly mortified. i dont get chance to come on hear much now but u can add me if u have a facebook acount. Im dannii-marie ponton xx


----------



## bazzb

I am so sorry your loss xoxoxo xoxoxo


----------

